# Something Is Cooking! Spinning Rods



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

"CASTAWAY Revolutionizes Spinning Rod Performance 

CastAway Rod Manufacturing introduced the first production micro guide casting rod at the 2009 ICAST show. This year, while other rod manufacturers are playing catch up and follow-the-leader in producing their own micro guide rods, CastAway is well into the next generation with its performance shattering MICROWAVE


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

From what I've read, ICAST 2010 (this weekend?) should really be something. I'm looking forward to trying some of the highframe micros on my next spinning rod just as soon as they're available!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Europeans have been using micro guide rods for decades. They have also had skeleton type handles for just as long.

I bought a European "match rod" about 25 years ago that had highframe micro guides. They use low frame micro guides in a type of rod they call "feeder rods". I have several of those from 10 years ago in China, and they weren't anywhere near new then.

In fairness, it's only been in the past 5 years I've seen US style casting rods with micro guides, but that's because Europeans don't typically use US style casting rods.

Hate to admit it, but there are a few things we can learn from the Europeans about fishing because they've been fishing overcrowded waters for centuries and have developed methods and equipment very specific to the task.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Impulse;
 You are correct about the high frame Micro guides being used by the Europeans for years before making it to this country.
 It was about six years ago that building a rod with those high frame match guides and how well it preformed with them, sparked the idea that they could be used on casting style rods. 
Shortly after that the first micro guided bait casting bass rod was born. 

One of the things that amazed me was even with them having been used overseas for years. The resistance to try them here was astounding, and they had to prove themselves all over again. Now they're everywhere. 

But I'm pretty sure that even the Europeans have never seen or used the new "Microwave" guide that Castaway has come out with


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Steve, now you have me curious. Is there a photo of Castaway's microwaves? Or do I have to stop by their shop next time I leave the neighborhood (Walden)?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*america behind maybe it knows the truth*

micro guides on a spinning rod are as about as useless as Glenn Beck!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll reserve judgement until I try this one. This was posted awhile back on .org. I hope the link works...looks like a guide centered on another guide?
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/11548/cat/500/page/1


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

QTRODS said:


> micro guides on a spinning rod are as about as useless as Glenn Beck!!!


Hey, that may be more profound than you think. Just like Glenn Beck, some folks will probably like them, some won't. It's a matter of personal preference.

Just like Glenn Beck, I don't personally like them because they cause too much friction for my taste.

And just like with Glenn Beck, some of the others I know and respect won't agree with my opinion.

Goags, I can tell you this is the first time I recall seeing that type of guide even after 10 years of skulking around Chinese fishing rod factories and manufacturers' outlet shops. I look forward to hearing the reports after the novelty wears off.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I like you impulse. You have a great idea about the waiting. I have seen a ton of new products, ideas and ways of doing things in all parts of life and often find going back to the old tried and true often is the end result. As I look back over the years from the 60s to now much of this craft has really remained about the same and when you look on he water at the fishermen it is remarkable how little things have REALLY changed. Still its nice to look at the new toys and play. Heck some Day something might come along the REALLY does REVOLUTIONIZE rodbuilding.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Doc, so much of the upfront press nowadays comes from paid spokespeople that I am pretty cynical. Then for a few months, we hear from all the folks that buy the product because of those paid endorsements and simply repeat what they have heard. Finally, we hear from the folks that have used the products for awhile and either keep using them or put them on a shelf and go back to the old reliable.

I'm with you. I've seen a bunch of "revolutionary" products come and go. A few of them have actually changed the nature of the game (graphite rods, braid line, circle hooks and low profile baitcasters come to mind.) Most of them were gimmicks.

Thankfully, fishermen don't hold a candle to golfers when it comes to spending on the new and zoomy.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Y'all are right... as with all things time will tell. It's my opinion, they work and cast just as well as a conventional setup, the problem I see from a rodbuilding stand point is the same as with the spiral wrapped rods. They work, but because they're different they're going to be a hard sell...


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Like my dad use to say..."All rods are good when they have a three pound trout hanging on them."

Still resonates today.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I may be wrong but I think a lot of this type thing is due to the custom rod builders becoming more efficient at what they do. When I was a young man rods werent made to hold up more than about 3 to 5 years and then you either rebuilt it is it was that good old lucky rod that always wins the jackpots OR you went out and bought the new and improved model with 3 million diplo dingies per square inch. Granted graphite, some of the new stuff has made some changes but mostly we are still fishing with some type of rod(by they way try to by a split bamboo rod speaking of old faithfuls) and a reel(either spinning or conventional) and line. Cast and retrive eith with or without a fish. Same O, same O. Our workmanship is better now and the rods hold up longer for the most part. I have people I made rods for 15 years ago and they are still quite fishable so to make sales we need something NEW. Well after years of Hey this is the best ever, this will change the face of rod building, this casts further, this beats the fish easier--------Some parts of the hype are true to some extent but for the most part we are still with the same three needs - a rod, a reel and some line. The real truth about fishing that we kind DONT mention is that 90 percent of the fish are caught but 10 percent of the fishermen and they catch them because of KNOWLEDGE not the gear. Oh I am not saying the gear doesnt help. I am just saying Knowledge is by far the MOST important factor in fishing. Once you have that then the gear might help too but I would rather have the know how than a piece of gear. If the finish flaked off the rod, the thread faded or the handle fell apart we might not be seeing so much of the improved XYZ system that is going to rocket us to success against an advisary that has a brain about the size of most of our thumbs. Still it sure is fun to see all the hype. Oh Dont worry I will likely end up buying one or learning the system but if it is like so much that has gone before it I will probably wrap my last rod just like I have so many before it. Now Bill please dont take this as an attach against this new system, I am just trying to inject some good old common sense and joing others with the lets wait and see how it plays out. I am not against NEW just against the Carney type Hype we se soo often in our world today.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Caution is good. At least in this case, we're don't have to buy a finished rod to find out for ourselves. Most of Bill's post didn't make it to the board...his complete post is on .org, and included this link to a video. 




From what I can tell, we're just talking about the unique butt guide, but I really don't know. I had my doubts the first time I saw a micro guide. Yep, some like 'em, some don't.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Try selling micro's to anyone over 45 years old. I had a guy come to pick out a rod recently and was showing him a rod I built for myself that has micro's, and he said " son I dont even see a guide how in the h-- am I gonna get line through it". lol. Nobody has really seen them, so once Castaway or any of the big commercial guys start having them in Academy's and Bass pro's people will start wanting them on custom rods as well.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Doc is absolutely correct that a skilled fisherman with a $20 Academy rod will do better than a novice and a $400 "way good". Overall, a fishing rod is a fairly simple tool and the $20 rod will do fine for most general techniques. But for some that try to pursue higher levels and that want to do more than just throw out a bait with a popping cork and bait while they sip a beer, micros and spirals provide a better tool than a conventual setup. For some, they still prefer a conventual setup, but it is for aesthetic and personal opinions, and not because micros dont perform. The people that "poo poo" micros the most are the ones that have never tried them. The general knock is that the line will not cast through such small guides and/or they aren't strong enough to hold up. For arguments sake, lets "assume" they will cast just as far and are just as strong...the next case in point is there weight. This is where the advantage of micros prevail. (Mind you, these are only offer advantages on inshore or freshwater rods, once you start getting into heavier rods...the advantages diminish.)

Most people take it that the micros save in the overall weight of the rod which to me is not their point...they do help, but their biggest advantage is the less weight on the end of the rod. Before you start adding things to a blank, it is nice a crisp and the action is totally different than after the guides are put on. Everyone has played the game of shaking a blank and trying to imagine how much more the blank will flex after the guides are put on (especially difficult for beginners). I haven't always been an advocate for micros...when I first started building my trout/redfish rods, I used huge guides so that it would cast further! I mean a 20 stripper down to 12's (all double foot). You know what...it did cast far..I could sling a jig a mile...but you know also what..the rod was a buggy whip...it shook like it was made out of fiberglass. I had taken a nice 7' graphite ML popping rod and destroyed the crispness of the blank.

So when people look at my micros and ask me "what's the advantages of these" ....I ask them.....what are the advantages of big guides on top???

Do they cast further? I am convinced that micro'ed rods cast every bit as good as regular rods..both spinning and casting...and my longest cast have come from micro rods. I have a spinner that has a size 7 stripper down to 3.5's. With braid its incredible.... I have let skeptics cast it and their reaction was always " I'll be damned!!!" I even put on a reel that had been loaded with mono for 4 years and the line looked like a phone cord...it didnt cast as far with that setup for sure...but I took the reel off and put it on a coventual rod with a 30, 20, 16....and guess what...it cast the *same* distance as my micro..._sometimes conventional wisdom is not always neccessarily true!_

The difference in the 2 rods is night and day...the spinner is a buggy whip and the micro is a crisp, light, and quick fishing tool....if the both cast the same....then I am baffled why people still defend the "thats just what I am used to" approach.

Back to the reality of things, basic rods work fine and some people just want to go fishing and don't know or care about those types of improvements, but that doesn't mean that the improvements are invalid or that they "don't work". If nobody tried to improve things, then we would all still be driving '55 Chevy's because they worked extremely well.

Sorry to be so long winded...whether micros make it as a mainstay in the fishing rod marketplace is still up for discussion. Just because something works doesn't mean it is guaranteed success in the overall marketplace. Beta VCRs were a definite better video recorder than VHS, but could not make it through the marketing side of the business and eventual failed. Micros may not make it to the point there are more of them at Academy than traditional setups, but they will always be around and will always have there place.

Terry


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Some times i think we as custom rod builders, due to great marketing,are not really sold on new techniques, but we keep buying the new stuff and keep the manufacture in business.

Old is not always bad as someone said above try selling micro guides to a guy forty five. One it is not what he as been using for the past decade or two and he probably can't see well enough to thread the thing.

The custom rod builders are the ones the manufacture looks at to see if the "new" rod thats a billion modules will be accepted or not.

This is just my opinion.

Paul


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Micro Guides*

I was going to try a rod with micros and ordered a set of 4mms.

When I got the package, I realized that I wasn't wired for micros. I couldn't (1) See the things or (2) Feel them.

I still have them but realized that a micro to me is going to have to be a 6mm or possibly an 8mm.

I like to try new things and am now fooling around with the double stripper guide and having some success with it.

I'm like Doc: I've seen many 'New and Revolutionary' things come down the pike which, after an initial success, eventually go on the shelf with the rest of the clutter and we went back to what we we were using..

But that's part of fishing: reading the 'wish books' and trying new stuff. C2


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Now I have no clue who "Glenn Beck" is

But as far as the micro guides on spinning rods being useless goes, been using them for six years now and they make a substantial improved difference in performance, in casting, in rod balance, in rod sensitivity, in overall weight reduction. They do a better job of controlling the line and allowing the blank to dampen faster, cutting down on the blanks reaction time which is why they cast further. 

At the International Custom Rod Builder's Expo this year, different builders from around the country brought their rods built with many varied guide setups and sizes on them.
In every category the rods with micro guides took first second and third place honors.


 In six years, I've not had a single client bring one back or request another rod with the more traditional guides on them once they've tried micros. 

My favorite response from one client after using his first micro spinning rod was;
 "Dude you have got to build me some more of these, I can't even pick up my other rods anymore"
Personally I believe they have allowed me to catch more fish because they allow for a more sensitive rod, so I feel the more subtitle bites that other are missing.
 But even if that was not the case, the fact they reduce rod weight allows me to fish longer with less fatigue so that I am able to better concentrate on what is happening at the end of my line. And that in itself equates to more fish at the end of the day. Except those days when nothing IS biting
As far as the age thing goes, I've not had a problem convincing anyone to try them regardless of their age.
Once shown how, threading them is easier then threading larger guides.

Now these new guides may or may not make a difference but I have some on pre-order and plan on finding out.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*I'M BACK*

:mpd:JUST CAN'T HELP MYSELF. GO LOOK AT THE EVOLUTION OF THE SPINNING REELS IN THE LAST 15 YEARS. OF COURSE SOME OF YOU MAY NOT HAVE A GLUE WHAT THE MANUFACTURE HAVE DONE TO IT, BUT I DO BECAUSE I WORK ON THEM. ONE IS THAT THEY MADE THEM LITER AND ADDED MORE BEARINGS TO KEEP DOWN BINDING OF THE SPINNER HEAD FROM TENSION OF THE LINE. LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE SPOOLS WHERE ELONGATE OR MADE WIDER SO WHEN YOU CAST THERE WILL BE MORE LARGE LOOPS OF LINE TO COME OF THE SPOOL CAUSEING IT TO CAST LONGER. THESE REEL HAD THE ACRONYM OF LONGCAST.

OK OK OK THIS ROD OF YOURS YOU ARE GOING TO TAKE THIS REEL WHICH PRODUCES MORE LARGE LOOPS BETWEEN THE REEL AND THE RODS BACK GUIDE. THEN! THEN! WHEN THOSE LOOPS PAST THROUGH THAT REAR GUIDE AND END UP AT THE TIP WITH THE LOOPS HAVE BEEN MICO SIZED ALL THE WAY DOWN THAT ROD. THIS ROD IS GOING TO CAST FURTHER.

YOU MUST BE THROUGHING ALOT OF WEIGHT ON THE LINE, IT SURELY IS NOT A FENNESS ROD IN WHICH SPPINNING TACKLE WAS DESIZE FOR.

WHY DOESN'T EVERY ROD MANUFACTURER PUT SPIRIL GUIDES ON THERE RODS. I'VE BEEN PUTTING THEM ON EVERY ROD I'VE BUILT SINCE THE LATE EIGHTIES. THIS IS THE MOST EFFICIENT WAY.

GLEEN BECK IS A MAN WHO CAN MAKE MASS NUMBERS OF PEOPLE BELIEVE THAT A SCREWDRIVER IS A PAIR PLIERS.

ISN'T THIS STIMUNLATING!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Qt
I understand exactly what you are saying. The problem is; I have built and used enough to know that what makes sense in theory is not how things work out in reality.

 According to physics bumble bees can't fly either. "Not enough wing surface area to support their body mass"
 yet we know that in the real world they in fact do fly. 

I have enough time working Micros to know that in fact they due work and perform in the manor stated.

I can tell you between 3 other custom builders and myself that communicate regularly. We have collectively built close to 2,500 rods so far this year alone. And not one of them has told me that clients are returning them because they perform poorly.

Yes I admit to using heavy stuff on my spinning rods.
 Mostly between 6-10 lb test line and from 1/16 to 1/4 oz. lures. 
Occasionally I will use 1/32 oz. stuff, but not often. And I never use line under 6lb test.

Your question;
"WHY DOESN'T EVERY ROD MANUFACTURER PUT SPIRIL GUIDES ON THERE RODS. I'VE BEEN PUTTING THEM ON EVERY ROD I'VE BUILT SINCE THE LATE EIGHTIES. THIS IS THE MOST EFFICIENT WAY."

Been building them that way since the 80's also and yes it is the most efficient way from a performance stand point.
 Problem for the mass produces is that it is not the most efficient way to make them. Bottom line it is quicker to make them all on top and when they're making 20,000 a day it's all about time and profits.

If you want to really screw up some theories; take and build a spinning rod (on second thought just tape the guides on that way if you don't like the results you can remove them) 
Set the stripper about 22 inches out from the face of the spool.
 Start out with a 10mm V-3 stripper/ 6mm V-3/ 3.5micro/ then 3mm micro's to the tip
Put you some braid on your reel, take it out and cast it for a while, after you pick your lower jaw back up, go back inside and wrap her up so your customers can play with it and get the same surprise then start taking orders


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*BRAIDED THAT'S ANOTHER STORY THAN MONO*

I'M SORRY I WAS CONFUSED YOU ARE MAKING BRAIDED LINE SPINNING RODS. MY POINT WAS THAT I DID NOT WANT PEOPLE TO GET CONFUSED ABOUT YOUR ROD THAT IT COULD THROUGH MONO EFFICIENTLY WITH OUT NESTING DO TO MONO TWIST. HAVE THEY COME OUT WITH SOME MONO THAT DOES NOT TWIST IF SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!...........BENNIE


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

OT;
I build and use both.
 I was just sharing a formula to try with some braided stuff.

On rods for mono (in my case mostly Floro) I will start with a 25mm and sometimes 20mm stripper guide then 10mm-5mm-3.5mm and 3's or smaller to the tip.

Generally if using 2.5mm runner guides I won't use mono or floro over 12lb test on that rod
With 2mm runners not over 10 lbs
And with 1.5's runners not over 8lbs.

One of my favorite and best casting setups is a rod with 1.5mm runners that I use for skipping Sinko's up under docks with 30lb braid on.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

QT;
I miss typed last sentence; it should read 2mm guides and not 1.5's.
Tried to edit post, but for some reason site won't let me


----------



## venturarodandlure (Feb 14, 2009)

"I can tell you between 3 other custom builders and myself that communicate regularly. We have collectively built close to 2,500 rods so far this year alone. And not one of them has told me that clients are returning them because they perform poorly."
Are you joking? That averages 625 rods each. You are some BMF's. How custom are your rods? Or are they just assembly line rods. You guys are averaging over 4 rods each per day. I would never sleep, unless I just cookie cuttered easy pre-fab one color type stuff.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

As a youngster till now I have seen a lot of changes, some I liked some not. Matter of fact the changes were almost equal to electronics. The rods were still poles with eyes and a handle. The changes came in wire loop eyes, stainless eyes, glass and now micros. The grips were wood,cork, foam and back to cork and on and on. It got to the point that I started building my own so I could fish with what I was comfortable with. There always will be the people with the latest golf club, the new T.V., most powerful cell phone and sharpest looking fishing pole. Technology has come a long way and a lot has changed. I'll be the first to say I wouldn't go back to solid glass blanks or calcutta, I'll collect them but I have better to fish with now. I still like traditional eyes though over micros, it's all a personal thing. We as people and our great minds are sending crafts to mars but we're still useing wheels to get around. I tell my friends once they fine a style and type of pole they really like they will start building rods themselves just so when one breaks or lost they will be able to get what they want. Where are all the rods with no eyes and the line thru the middle of the blank that were suppost to take over the world? 
It's all a personal thing and demand will determine what stays and what won't, good or bad.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*check it out*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinning_reel#Spinning_.28fixed_spool.29_reel

it has not change much has it and look what change was done to cut down on line twist "spincast". i have already put fugi t guide on a spinning rod going from 10/64 down to 6/64 guide and mono does not like them............bennie


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Ventora;
All I build are Wally-World rods, ask Terrynj and Jerry (Goags)


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

haha....Steve is being modest....he builds outstanding, quality rods that are articulate and well thought out. He has a been a true pioneer in the custom rod world for not accepting "Conventional Wisdom" and in experimenting and exploring the best methods of marrying line to a blank without killing the action the manufactor spent so much time in developing. He is not a hack, but rather a methodical craftsman that has spent much time in refining and developing new ways of building fishing rods. I appreciate Steves efforts very much and his sharing his results on this board.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

*2500?*

That number jumped out at me too. 2500 rods a year between three guys?

Allowing time off for holidays I would say you are all building and selling about 6 to 7 rods per day. Must be some kind of record for any custom rod builder. Even more impressive would be if you all have other jobs and build these 6 to 7 rods in a few hours each evening. I would love to learn your speed building tips and even more, how do you market and manage to find that many customers for custom rods. I am being serious....... care to offer any marketing tips?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*i'm just trying to making a point*

isn't this site a place to have an opinion. it looks as though you have taking what i say as a cut down of your rods. i'm sure you build some beautiful and quality rods without a doubt. the point is that i think my opinion has some weight to. i have built rods since 1970 and have not stop building and experimenting with them through the years. the fact is that i love building rods. i still have the love of building as i did when i built my first rod in 1970.
it look as though i offended you, i am truely sorry if i did please forgive me.
i know that i have not been on this site long, but what i see is alot of back slapping going on. i'm cool with that until it might steer someone wrong in building a rod. i am going to speek my opinion even it may make some of you mad and my opion may be wrong..................bennie


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

RJH;
4 guys counting my self and yes there are things that can be done to speed up the building process. I am headed out fishing in the next few minutes.

So as to not highjack this thread. I will start a thread in the a couple of days that every one (if they wish) could share things that save them time. I think the info would be benneficial

Bennie;
You have in no way offended me! I welcome and respect your opinion, even if we are in disagreement.
I was actually just having a little fun. 
A builder couple years back asked "how long does it take to do a rod", and when I replied his response was " you must be building Wally-World rods, so I was just passing on another's comment.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Bennie!
Nobody's mad or offended....Steves not from around here so I know alot of y'all dont know him and I was just letting everyone know that he is a well versed builder...... as are you.

I think this board is certainly open to people expressing their opinions...it would be pretty dull without it. I guess I am a little miffed at why you say something wont work and you need to warn people away from something he is building and selling with success (as Castaway if releasing their new model at icast this week) when you've never used one??
You are right, twisted line in a spinner is not fun to deal with...but it hangs up in big guides just as easy as the smaller ones...anyway...just my opinion :biggrin:
See ya this weekend!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Bennie keep putting out you opinions. We all have them. Sometimes we are right and sometimes we are not but that is just life. By nature I am not a faddy type guy but let me tell you if something new works out I am the first to say I am wrong. Earlier in this thread I spoke a little one things not changing much in our craft. I come up with that from walking down the pier, walking around the landings, going on the boats and Visiting the candy stores(aka tackle shops) Really I dont see a lot of change. Spirals and minis are rare in almost all those situations. Does that mean they dont work or they are in some way Bogus? Hell no, they just havent made a big impact on the fishing industry(ok I will say it) yet. Thought Acid rod and I joke with each other about some of this stuff, I do recognize their pros and cons. All of these things may work in certain applications but NO ONE has come up with the answer to everything in any part of this craft and every quarry in fishing. I feel sorry that Bennie feels he was being attacked for his opinion. That is where the problem lies. We all have the right to our own thoughts and none of them are WRONG - just different. 

As to the numbers. They ARE incredible but like Steve says they are ways to reduce time depending on what areas you put emphasis. Rods I made when I was in full swing took me a lot of time but then I am AR when it comes to finish and thread work. That is just me. I know commercial wrappers that can do more guide wraps per minute than anyone could imagine. Most customers dont REALLY look at most of the work and even when they do they dont see things custom builders do. We all have our way of doing things and they are usually pretty different. Someone said it earlier "We would all be driving Chevys" Surely Steve can appreciate the questioning on the numbers, hey 625 rods a year is a tough nut to crack but obviously he and the others have found a way to do it. I heard the same thing from Bill Stevens in a PM, numbers different but basically the same ball part. The thrust of the idea is they are getting great interest in their product and at that pace sooner or later I will likely see things showing in our market place out here. Hey I would love to see them at the WCCRS and play with them but it sounds like they have their hands full where they are. 

Bottom line is there will always be experimentation, ideas, opinions and new techniques. There is room for all of it and some stuff will stay and some wont.

Actually I love to see people mixing it up. Tells me we all really care about what we do.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

"Bottom line is there will always be experimentation, ideas, opinions and new techniques. There is room for all of it and some stuff will stay and some wont."

For me, that's it in a nutshell, and why I try to keep an open mind on all things rodbuilding. We all build rods for different reasons...if I built every one the same w/ no experimentation or new techniques, the fun of the hobby would soon be gone. I think everyone enjoys lively discussion!
Jerry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

bout time things picked up around here!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

d4rdbuilder said:


> bout time things picked up around here!


 go ahead, stir the pot...you ol' potstirrer, you..lol


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Pg542 please drop me an email. Bill wants me to forward info to you.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Hey Pg542 please drop me an email. Bill wants me to forward info to you.


 email sent, Doc


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Goags said:


> "Bottom line is there will always be experimentation, ideas, opinions and new techniques. There is room for all of it and some stuff will stay and some wont."
> 
> For me, that's it in a nutshell, and why I try to keep an open mind on all things rodbuilding. We all build rods for different reasons...if I built every one the same w/ no experimentation or new techniques, the fun of the hobby would soon be gone. I think everyone enjoys lively discussion!
> Jerry


Couldn't agree more. I just wish I had the time, and my wife gave me the space in the house to make rods again.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Any questions ,go to you tube and type in Castaway New Microwave!!!


----------

